# Zeitraffer: Frankfurter Flughafen



## nieselinho (21. Sep. 2012)

Hallo an alle,
mal etwas Off-Topic von dem Forum, aber ich wollte das mal hier teilen. Die Aufnahme habe ich heute Abend gemacht, gefilmt habe ich Frankfurt mit der Einflugschneise des Frankfurter Flughafens. Ingesamt habe ich über 450 Fotos verwendet. Pro Sekunde werden davon 25 angezeigt, geschossen wurde alle 10 Sekunden mit einer Belichtungszeit von 6 Sekunden.

Hier das Ergebnis:

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNg2Tc2rUVw[/YT]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Frankfurter Flughafen*

Danke Robin... eine sehr schöne 'Bilderreihe'....
mitunter sieht es aus, als ob Hochhäuser in F brennen


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Frankfurter Flughafen*

Na klar. Hast du nicht die Laserstrahlen der Aliens gesehen?

Spaß bei Seite
Echt interessant


----------



## Joachim (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Frankfurter Flughafen*

Cool 

Mit welcher Software rechnest du die Fotos zu Videos um? Und wie groß ist der Film am Ende?


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Frankfurter Flughafen*

Am Flughafen BER (Berlin, Brandenburg) reicht ein Bild alle 14 Tage, weil erst dann der Spaten vom Wind umgeweht wurde 

Gruß René


----------



## VolkerN (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Frankfurter Flughafen*

imposant ! 

Wenn man life sieht wie in FFM die Flieger wie an ner Perlenkette aufgereiht immer wieder starten und landen ist das schon beeindruckend ...das im Zeitraffer zu sehn ist schon "witzig" ...und ich muss gestehen ich freu mich das ich dort nicht in der Einflugschneise wohne. 

Der Film ist wirklich gut. Da muessten sich bestimmt noch weitere interessante Filme erstellen lassen (spontan faellt mir ein Tag am Wochenmarkt ein ...vom Aufbau bis zum Abbau).


----------



## nieselinho (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Frankfurter Flughafen*

Hallo an alle,
danke für das Lob  Die Fotos waren 1,5GB groß, im Endvideo kommt jedes in einer Auflösung von "nur" Full-HD vor, sprich es wird stark runtergerechnet. Deswegen ist das End-Video nur knappe 100MB groß.
Was auch sehr interessant aussieht sind Straßen oder Autobahnen in dem Stil, durch die Lichter in weiß und rot sieht das dann ziemlich wuselig aus  Werde ich demnächst mal machen.

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## nieselinho (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Frankfurter Flughafen*

Kurzer Nachtrag: 1/3 der Bilder (~150) habe ich mit Hilfe eines Programmes ("Giotto") kumuliert, sprich jeweils das hellste Pixel wurde im Endbild platziert. Und trotz des vielen Lichtes sieht man im Hintergrund die Sterne, die durch die Erdrotation weiter wandern. Hier das Bild:

 

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------

